# Villager House Spacing?



## Frozen (Dec 11, 2013)

Can anyone tell me how close together villager houses can be to objects and other villager houses on all sides? 

I'm putting all my villager houses on one long vertical stretch of land going from the bottom left of my map up to the waterfall on the top left (the sea is on the left of my town). I've already started doing it, letting them just move in somewhere random on that spot, but I've started to realise it will be a bit of a tight squeeze for 10 villagers. So I probably need to plan exactly where all the house plots will go. At the moment I only have two villagers who are permanent (Maple, and maybe Kid Cat.) So I still have time to plan out spaces.


----------



## Marsupial (Dec 11, 2013)

Villager houses, in my experience, can be as close as one space apart from each other. I assume it works the same way with objects.


----------



## xxLollyxx (Dec 11, 2013)

The closest I've seen villager houses to each other...is 2 spaces in between. Meaning like 2 flowers between the houses. That was horizontally though. I'm not sure if it would be the same vertically.


----------



## aetherene (Dec 11, 2013)

Villager houses are like...5x5. The house itself is 4x4, but there is a space around the house (for the front door) so it becomes 5x5.

I used to have two villager houses right next to each other, and their houses were separated by two spaces because of both of the spaces around both houses.

But from theory, this means that a villager can move their house one space away from a PWP or even a river.


----------



## TeeTee (Dec 11, 2013)

Two of original villagers had 1 space apart in between their houses. 
However after they moved, the least spacing I seen is 2 spaces (currently located between my house and Deirdre's house).


----------



## Colrayne (Dec 11, 2013)

Sylvia built her house a mere 2 squares away from mine, much too snug for my liking. So I guess as long as there is space for 2 flower patches between them it should be alright.


----------



## Twisk (Dec 12, 2013)

Here's something I put together real quick to explain visually on a graph (each square=one space in the game):







Houses have to be two spaces away from other houses, buildings, and PWPs. However, when you arrange houses vertically, you have to take into account the one space that sticks out in front of the house (in front of the door). So it kinda looks like the minimum is 3 spaces away when you arrange houses vertically. But it's really 2 since the space in front of the door is considered part of the house!
Oh, and houses can move one space away from a rock.


----------



## Viena (Dec 12, 2013)

I've got 3 residents who randomly put their houses lined up vertically in a row, and they are 2 spaces apart as Twisk said c:


----------



## Snow (Dec 12, 2013)

twisk's guide matches my experience. They also only need one space between their house and the edge of a cliff or river.


----------

